# Gothic 2 Bug: Oranamentequest geht nicht



## Py3o (25. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag
also ich bin ein Magier im 2. Kapitel, hab die Quest mit den Vermissten erledigt und war schon bei den Wassermagiern oben allerdings OHNE Lares' Begleitung. Dank Version 2.6 gibt es ja so einen Bug, dass Lares einen nirgntwo mehr hinbegleitet, wenn man mit ihm schon bei Onar war (zum Beispiel um ein Schaf zu kaufen). Leider habe ich von den Bug nichts gewusst und Nefarius gibt mir die Quest mit dem Portal nicht. Ich hab dem Lares per marvin Mode auch schon mal sein Ornamentstück abgenommen, hilft aber nichts. 
Soll ich jetzt vielleicht eine ältere Version drüberpatchen oder was????
Bitte helft mir *heul*


----------



## Py3o (25. Januar 2005)

Mensch es sind doch genug Leute Online. Warum antwotet mir keiner????


----------



## davied (25. Januar 2005)

Warst du mit dem Ornament dann auch bei Saturas?
Vielleicht hilft es wenn du das Ornament mal ercheatest:

bmarvinb
F2 insert ItMi_Ornament_Addon_Vatras
(Ich glaube das müsste der Cheat sein)


Vielleicht hilft dieser Patch: http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&release_id=111


----------



## Py3o (25. Januar 2005)

Ja ich war beiSaturas und allen da oben auch mit Lares' Ornament. Ich war kurz davor den ganzen Portalring herzucheaten und so einfach das Portal zu aktivieren. 
Der Skripting Patch funtzt super. Ein dickes thx von mir. Jetzt gibts einen glücklichen G2 Spieler mehr


----------

